# Can these flanges be right?



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

I have here new Ram Air Manifolds - I ordered them from Butler. I got the downpipes from Ram Air Restorations - they also told me to buy a set of flanges tat are needed. 

I laid out the manifolds and downpipes to get a look at how they'll go together, and I'm really unsure about it. The downpipe has a flange on it, but it's also expanded at about the last 2.5". The provided flanges can't get anywhere near where the connection is made.
It's hard to explain, so I just made a quick video.

Take a look at this - am I missing something, or is that pipe expansion at the end not supposed to be there??

See:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*well ..........*

it was on upside down to start with in video ...

my thought is you have a 2.25 collector flange brackets on a 2.5 pipe ...

you need the big 2.5 

they dorked you

Scott


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Damn.... Ockham's Razor.... I was spending all that time trying to figure out how the flanges should attach when it should've occurred to me...they're just too small!

Thanks man -


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

As it turns out they are the right flanges.... with the wrong downpipes!

I spoke with Paul at Ram Air Restoration - he was very helpful. He knew right away there was a problem - you cant put downpipes for a Chevy big block on a Pontiac. 

When I ordered the downpipes I ordered the "SHC" instead of the "SHP." Well, guess what that "C" stands for?? 

I'm shipping back the pipes and Paul is getting a proper set ready for me...

As I say every day in my line of work.... User error!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Glad to hear that things will be getting straightened out for you, I've heard Paul is a good guy. Best of luck with the installation!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Bredfan said:


> I have here new Ram Air Manifolds - I ordered them from Butler. I got the downpipes from Ram Air Restorations - they also told me to buy a set of flanges tat are needed.
> 
> I laid out the manifolds and downpipes to get a look at how they'll go together, and I'm really unsure about it. The downpipe has a flange on it, but it's also expanded at about the last 2.5". The provided flanges can't get anywhere near where the connection is made.
> It's hard to explain, so I just made a quick video.
> ...


I appreciate the video you posted. I'm glad you got the mismatch figured out too. I am eagerly waiting for my downpipes from RARE. When you finally got your parts to match, did you use any sealant where the flange meets? I want to do this right the first time.

Thanks


----------

